# Whats your Favourite Slot Car?



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I'd like to know what your favorite slot car is. I'd appreciate if you'd post a picture. Even if it isn't in your collection.

I'll Start. 

It's a hard decision, but I really Like my Custom Buick Grand National












Alas I sold it to GW88, at least it went to a good home. I'm likely to change my mind when I get around to finishing a couple more customs


----------



## helivaguy (Nov 18, 2009)

that gn is a bad looking mother:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> I'd like to know what your favorite slot car is. I'd appreciate if you'd post a picture. Even if it isn't in your collection.
> 
> I'll Start.
> 
> ...


Hey.."GWN" :wave:
got any pics of u'r customs that u might consider sell'n ??????

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, if I could pick ONE then I would have been done searching a long time ago... Here are a few of my favorites:

http://i.minus.com/iMwVTm1f9GSMr.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibxtKqqJGghYHv.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ixaZ3Fik97eve.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iAkSXBNb1C9MQ.jpg
http://i.minus.com/i5oAOTCJg4Lnn.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ieDqtUos2c7vI.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iJU8b3UbVOHs8.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iKrSuS5jqid4p.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iWkaaQp049yEU.jpg
http://i.minus.com/i9vlRPAxR0S6h.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibshYeSYpmKhm2.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iBZKpSd6epxEp.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iVquhvZ8G0cBX.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iufKERxPwOvD7.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iE5cOleSwRTHa.jpg
http://i.minus.com/i9R6fcrt3oozh.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iwGwywHYKJtUj.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iUrseYeJxSjfx.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iCofZu6WmJ6qx.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibmXTYtMOPwCXj.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ib0OHSPbdYstlc.jpg
http://i.minus.com/i3cyOHmDOxOp5.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iMyOd3q9F2j5Y.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iJKWPusHCFYg7.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iyp7ror9T7om4.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibw04IEteyvVxI.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iXOnU9Crscck6.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iptpV6rvXQs5r.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iVHClS4cjJo7t.jpg
http://i.minus.com/i4E3hetse8yHN.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iZz9zeqxzpvmx.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iXjA2vgSYbdU6.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iq2034rNPkIAV.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibuli0mCXYFvYR.jpg
http://i.minus.com/iZeVfW4k1Niaz.jpg
http://i.minus.com/ibjW45gZKYl3K3.jpg
http://i.minus.com/i1Kz2OzENx4kI.jpg


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Okay I'm going to throw a twist into this topic, Because "Favorite" can hold so many different meanings.Like-

Of course this is my Favorite Type- 









But this one is my favorite because it was a ROAK from a very good friend when I first started chatting with people in the slot chat room.









And like AfxToo choosing Just one out of all the great cars made, My favorite then would have to be one of each. lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

In light of circumstances this week, I think I'll quote Carroll Shelby and say "my next one"...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> In light of circumstances this week, I think I'll quote Carroll Shelby and say "my next one"...



ROFL! 


My favorite slot car is EVERY SINGLE CUSTOM that was made for
me by my GOOD FRIENDS at HT. You will have to pry them
from my cold dead fingers to ever get them away from me!

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/attachment.php?attachmentid=97166&d=1261278184

Thank you, Men!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

It isn't a hard choice me since I am diecast and only have a couple of slots.
This is a Ebay win that took me to the darkside(slots). I was going to strip and repaint it but the more I looked at it the more I liked the rough look of the AMX. I have no track or place to race in my area so I will just have to look at it.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I'll have to go with THIS answer as well....*



slotcarman12078 said:


> In light of circumstances this week, I think I'll quote Carroll Shelby and say "my next one"...


 I'm always excited about what I'm working on, more so than if I just BOUGHT Any RTR body or complete car.
So if you've seen me post some car I modified, then that was my Fave for the moment 
PS- I do favor my Dirttrackers above any of my Glossy Paint job street cars tho..


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

My favorite is the tjet Willys. Do I really need to post a pic?

Old Blue


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry, I just can't pick one. I tried, can't do it...RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

plymouth71 said:


> I'd like to know what your favorite slot car is. I'd appreciate if you'd post a picture. Even if it isn't in your collection.
> Alas I sold it to GW88, at least it went to a good home. I'm likely to change my mind when I get around to finishing a couple more customs


hey guys,

i made these 4 sht's/grins LOL:wave:

using a cheapy mattel chassis.... & "Buggy" tires...
gave Hittman 1, 4 all the NEAT customs he's given/traded me :thumbsup: 

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/larcombe1/customs/?action=view&current=001-2.jpg

suprisingly, it works fairly well on the track....

got a "Rare" light-red "Coyote" from Bruce (RIP Badd Dawg :-(...)..
he cast several 4 me... no pics yet... 

i got 2 meet him as he traveled though my area a few months B4 he passed...
he/ wife & puppies (got softspot 4 animals.. TM & i do reacue on dogs) THEY ALL w/ some of the nicest people ( their 4 legged's 2..) i ever met....

and the 1st of the slot car people i've met face 2 face ....

wish his family well....

Bubba 123


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Tyco Curve Hugger 57 chevy with the tilt front end aka low rider.
Tyco Curve Hugger 55 Nomad #28 super glow is another fave..


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

plymouth71 said:


> I'd like to know what your favorite slot car is.




I'm not sure but if I had to pick.......


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

*Survivors*

The black Corvette was my "go to" car when I raced at local shops as a kid. I think I had an original G+ chassis under it at one time and then it moved back to MT when I came back to the hobby after college. We raced X2's as Winston Cup Class (Lexan Nascar Bodies) and MT's as our "Busch Class" with hard bodies. Man! I'm old:freak:

The Porsche 510k was one of several Sunoco cars my grandfather brought home for me after getting a fill up at the gas station. This one was always a favorite. I got to see Donahue race in 73 and that always stuck with me, as did this car.

-Paul


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are a couple of my faves


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*love'em and addicted to all cars*

Here are a few cars that are some of my favs, in reality I love them all.

Slotnut


----------



## slotnut (May 14, 2009)

*ok just a few more pics*

Oh dang, hank I'm gonna need alot more pic space. They're all my favs.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

Slotnut nice collection.I'm interested in buying one of those PUMA packaged cars if you would like to sell one to me


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Slotnut, you...you big cheater-pants!
You went into a hobby shop and took pics of all the cars for sale! 

Man, what a beautiful display!:thumbsup:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

There are 4 that are lifetime favs... 

The maroon and white AFX Porsche Carrera, 
AFX Black AP Vette,
Tyco #28 florescent green and white Nomad 
Tyco Rough Rider Gremiln. 

When I rediscovered the hobby, those were the first cars I tracked down


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Since the word 'favorite' means a single choice, weighing in all the important factors for me such as racing pedigree, color/paint, model type, tune-ability, driving characteristics, and what I refer to as the 'coolness factor' I would say my favorite slot car - the one I'd race any chance I got - would be the Tomy Minolta Toyota Super G+


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

TexMexSu said:


> I'm not sure but if I had to pick.......


I know who to call if I'm ever stranded or in need of a slot repo ..haha..:thumbsup: Very cool Tex


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

Stop, Stop.... It hurts, I admit it, I like them all!


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

The wreckers my buddy Bill Gilmore did for my IROC class would have to be right up there.


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Since there is a lot of "My next projects" spoken I thought I would show you all what my next project is /was. Ladies and Gentlemen I present to you the " Boothill X-prexx".
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## Kurl3y (Mar 16, 2012)

Black Oxxpurple said:


> Stop, Stop.... It hurts, I admit it, I like them all!


Maybe we should start a SCA Thread (slot car anonymous) .. Hi My Name is Kurl3y and "yes my friends" I am "addicted to slot cars", Audience : " HI Kurl3y" My problem started in 1962 .. Yes people 50 years ago in the far corner of our Detroit basement pit kit in hand, the track cleaned and ready to roar here come the fellas were gonna tear that track up!! what no internet or color TV .. Well geezch not even a remote control, only slot cars, GI Joes and the famous "Big Wheels" ... The good ole days .. :hat: Forgot My Picture


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

You hit the real addiction Kurl3y: mmmmm...track cleaner.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

So many come to mind. One of them at the top of the list...


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I is not what you would expect. It is a green T-Jet Cheetah


----------



## TexMexSu (Mar 24, 2012)

beast1624 said:


> The wreckers my buddy Bill Gilmore did for my IROC class would have to be right up there.


Nice!

Very nice.


----------



## Noah123 (May 21, 2012)

Hi friends.
My favorite slot car is formula 1 car i like this car very much and i have also this car and i am participate in every type of race


----------

